# A few questions



## hcm88 (30 July 2012)

Right! I'm off to Greenwich tomorrow and have a few questions

What time are we allowed into the park? Trot up is at 8:15 so I assume maybe 7:30??

What shoes shall I wear?

Buy water or bring empty bottles and hope the queues aren't too big?

Is a DSLR + 300mm lense allowed in?

and are they tight on bag sizes? I have a bag thats 10cm over limit but its not large by any means..

Thanks


----------



## Queenbee (30 July 2012)

Umm too tired to answer all of your questions but you can take In 100ml of bottled water/juice and 200ml of suntan lotion, don't know what the forecast is but if it's like today... Take sunscreen. I'd fill your water up, everyone else will rush to the water first thing, water is situated by the toilets  have a fab time


----------



## LittleEcho (30 July 2012)

I brought my big 5D DSLR in today with a 200ml lens and they didn't even blink at it. Queues were fine today, but there were plenty of places all over the course, so can't speak for how it will be tomorrow.


----------



## galaxy (30 July 2012)

Our rucksack was technically oversize and they didn't question it


----------



## Queenbee (30 July 2012)

Oh and I'm sure you can take the camera... There were some right whoppers about today!


----------

